
How Linux Kernel Development Impacts Security - CrankyBear
http://www.eweek.com/security/how-linux-kernel-development-impacts-security.html
======
mtgx
> At CoreOS Fest, Greg Kroah-Hartman, maintainer of the Linux kernel, declares
> that almost all bugs can be security issues.

That sounds like the opposite of Linus' thinking, which is "security bugs are
no worse than any other type of bug."

They may sound similar, but one implies that most bugs can be dangerous, while
the other implies that security bugs are not dangerous.

~~~
digi_owl
Could have sworn that the qualification from Torvalds about that line is the
very same one GKH is stating, that any bug has the potential to be a security
bug.

